# Barkers Shoes......OR



## camerashy

Normally go for Barker’s shoes but Oliver Sweeney or Trickers look interesting, a bit pricey but anyone have any experience of these makes please.


----------



## Radish293

It’s a little off subject but .... I bought a pair of Loakes a while back, last century. I recently sent them back and used their refurb service. All I can say is wow. The quality’s was incredible like getting a new pair back, and really cost effective. Can’t beat quality shoes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pembroke_Boy

camerashy said:


> Normally go for Barker's shoes but Oliver Sweeney or Trickers look interesting, a bit pricey but anyone have any experience of these makes please.


Take a look at Churches shoes. Now they're pricey!

All good Northants shoemakers offer quality products and refurb service.

Barkers factory outlet is worth a visit. Usually seriously good bargains to be had.


----------



## dholdi

Mmmmm, £599+ to walk round in ?
it would appear I am one of the forum plebs.


----------



## The Cueball

loakes are better quality and a better price... :thumb:


----------



## danwel

Got some Eves and Gray shoes and they are nice, plus they usually have a discount or offer on and they let you send them back and try different sizes and styles.


----------



## PedroC

The Cueball said:


> loakes are better quality and a better price... :thumb:


Not in my experience. I've recently replaced some Barker work shoes with some Loakes. And while they still welter leather sole construction and better than you normal high st retailer shoes, I prefer my old Barker shoes.

The Barker's I found broke in much easier and once broken in, you didn't know were wearing them.

The loakes on the other hand are no broken in, but seem very stiff and not as slipper like.

I got a decent discount on the Barkers, £220 ish down to about £150 ish.


----------



## camerashy

I too prefer Barkers over Loakes


----------



## Jack R

When I've got some spare cash I will be getting a pair of shoes from Simon at the hand dyed shoe company.

https://www.handdyedshoeco.com


----------



## Simonrev

Tickers Outlet store usually have some good deals

You have to sign up but don't get loads of spammy emails

https://www.trickersoutlet.com/outlet/

I've both Tickers and Loakes, the Trickers tend to be of heavier construction but both are great.


----------



## Fentum

Grensons are in a similar ball park on quality, comfort and longevity but generally marginally cheaper than Barkers.

My father-in-law swore by them and all his footwear was Grensons and I've worn them all my adult life, too. 

Similarly my father only wore Trickers or, if was feeling flush, Duckers (in Oxford). 

Peter


----------



## camerashy

Had a pair of Grensons for my wedding in 1973 and said that I would never pay £26 for another pair of shoes...how times have changed


----------



## suds

Joseph Cheaney - different last styles so you can find the best fit - I also have Church's but for style and value for money I automatically buy Cheaney. Quality shoes don't need "breaking in". Trust me and just bite the bullet you won't regret it
I have one pair of Barkers which I wear once a year - would never buy them again


----------



## Jack R

suds said:


> Joseph Cheaney - different last styles so you can find the best fit - I also have Church's but for style and value for money I automatically buy Cheaney. Quality shoes don't need "breaking in". Trust me and just bite the bullet you won't regret it
> I have one pair of Barkers which I wear once a year - would never buy them again


Lovely shoes cheaney's are, my dad had several pairs only made in the next town.


----------



## GP Punto

I used to buy Barkers from a shop on the Strand, but always had to buy +2 sizes. The shop on the Strand alwasy had them on promotion.

I liked the look of Cheneys but they were more money than I wanted to pay.

Someone told me that 

a) I should buy two pairs of the same shoe and wear them alternate days 

and 

b) ask for 25% discount for buying two pairs


----------



## Jack R

If you can get to the cheneys factory you can sometimes pick up pairs of seconds if your lucky, a mate of mine picked up a pair for less than half price because of a small defect in the leather (not you can see the mark when he’s wearing them).


----------



## tyreman

GP Punto said:


> I used to buy Barkers from a shop on the Strand, but always had to buy +2 sizes. The shop on the Strand alwasy had them on promotion.
> 
> I liked the look of Cheneys but they were more money than I wanted to pay.
> 
> Someone told me that
> 
> a) I should buy two pairs of the same shoe and wear them alternate days
> 
> and
> 
> b) ask for 25% discount for buying two pairs


Not sure on the discount part,but it never hurts to ask,it's always best with quality shoes to alternate them and use trees to keep there shape.


----------



## Bulkhead

Radish293 said:


> It's a little off subject but .... I bought a pair of Loakes a while back, last century. I recently sent them back and used their refurb service. All I can say is wow. The quality's was incredible like getting a new pair back, and really cost effective. Can't beat quality shoes.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have 5 pairs of Loakes and can't rate them highly enough. For the price they are awesome. Every time I head back to the UK, I come back with a pair or two.


----------



## Gheezer

+ for Loakes. Several pairs including factory refurbs. No problems with the shoes and no problems recommending them.


----------



## suds

So come on Dave - what's your verdict? Splash, splash, splash....or, sore feet?


----------



## percymon

Church, but sadly the quality of craftsmanship seems to have dropped off since Prada bought them.

Grenson shared a lot of their designs with church 15 years ago, never owned a pair but would consider them better than loakes. My father swore by barkers for years but had a few inferior quality ones in the 90s so moved away.

I’d also look at Charles Tyrwhitt, their shoes are Northampton made ( probably not church these days but possibly 5 years ago); their more expensive models are up to grenson quality if not church


----------



## alfajim

good money spent on beds or shoes is never wasted.
i'm from where all these shoes are made and cheaneys are what my mate swears by. they have a seconds shop (you'd never know they're seconds) and can be gotten for half price.
handmade shoes aren't cheap.


----------



## ollienoclue

I don't care how wealthy you are, walking around in a pair of shoes that cost £500 makes you a d1ck. £200 is pushing it.


----------



## suds

ollienoclue said:


> I don't care how wealthy you are, walking around in a pair of shoes that cost £500 makes you a d1ck. £200 is pushing it.


Well, that was helpful. But I see your screen name may guide us


----------



## Jack R

What you wear makes you what you are, I was always taught to make an effort something I didn’t really take notice of until about ten years ago. But from what I’ve experienced buy cheap buy twice is usually the way it works, for instance both my current work boots and wellies cost approximately £150 each but I used to only spend £20 on the wellies and £30 on my work boots the cheap ones would last a year if lucky but my expensive ones have lasted nearly ten years none of which have been looked after any differently and my feet are much happier as they’ve been so much more comfortable.


----------



## garage_dweller

JR1982 said:


> What you wear makes you what you are, I was always taught to make an effort something I didn't really take notice of until about ten years ago. But from what I've experienced buy cheap buy twice is usually the way it works.


Your personality and experiences make you what you are, not that clothes you wear. However I completely agree with buy cheap buy twice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R

garage_dweller said:


> Your personality and experiences make you what you are, not that clothes you wear. However I completely agree with buy cheap buy twice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I probably didn't word that quite right (been a long day), but if you wear something good it usually makes feel good etc etc.. :thumb:


----------



## FJ1000

Barkers are a bit traditional in style for my taste. I'm another Loake fan. They do take a bit of breaking in though.

My favourite pair were nicked/taken by mistake at a West End mosque though!

Having said that I wear a pair of Nike air max or Jordans to work most days now - relaxed dress code 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

FJ1000 said:


> My favourite pair were nicked/taken by mistake at a West End mosque though!


Sorry to hear that mate, what a **** whoever did that!

Barkers and Loakes are the highest price I can justify for a pair of shoes/boots.

Got 1 pair of barkers and 3 pairs of loakes (as well as a couple of pairs of Debenhams cheaper Chelsea boots for winter walks to work.


----------



## suds

FJ1000 said:


> Barkers are a bit traditional in style for my taste. I'm another Loake fan. They do take a bit of breaking in though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the problem with illfitting/cheap footwear. 'expensive' shoes never need wearing in even after repairing.


----------



## FJ1000

suds said:


> That's the problem with illfitting/cheap footwear. 'expensive' shoes never need wearing in even after repairing.


I guess I'll never find out!

These "cheap" shoes do me fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

Loake may be on the bottom rung of the expensive shoe category but I've not had any problems with mine, all perfect fitting immediately.


----------



## Stoner

I am also a fan of Loakes. Good quality and comfortable - they also last well if maintained. I have owned Churches in the past and they are superb, but I can justify the price now.


----------



## Estoril-5

I've had several pairs of Loakes and I don't think I'd buy another pair, over the years their quality has gone downhill, customer service is excellent though.

Some of their shoes are made in India and that to me, takes away from the made in England novelty. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer

I bought a pair of Churchs about 15 years ago, had them resoled and the service was amazing - actually cost me more than the shoes, as I bought them in a sale at a show.

They make you feel special, like a quality watch - its not to impress others, though some notice, but how you feel. Like driving a clean car - a dirty one goes just as well, but doesn't make you feel quite so good.


----------



## percymon

percymon said:


> Church, but sadly the quality of craftsmanship seems to have dropped off since Prada bought them.
> 
> Grenson shared a lot of their designs with church 15 years ago, never owned a pair but would consider them better than loakes. My father swore by barkers for years but had a few inferior quality ones in the 90s so moved away.
> 
> I'd also look at Charles Tyrwhitt, their shoes are Northampton made ( probably not church these days but possibly 5 years ago); their more expensive models are up to grenson quality if not church


And to add to my earlier comment i have recently bought a pair of Grenson via eBay - quite impressed with them in fairness, especially for what i paid for them. Not up to the quality of some of my older Church shoes, and i'd hesitate to pay the RRP of £180 ; but if I can get them at good discount prices then certainly I'd look at Grenson in future.


----------



## Titanium Htail

After an accident my quality shoes had to be replaced, my blue Grensons were very comfortable, I did have some Loakes that never became what one might call worn it, so that new feel never wore off.

I do try to buy them when on offer, my Church brogues are quality which are not really day wear. I do prefer a stitched rather than welted sole either way I need to try them on. With an f or g fitting some of these for day wear are available, I do have shoes boxed so will not need any replacement soon.

Many Thanks. John Tht.


----------

